# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.17 f1e6772 (5/18/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on a Model 3 in China today.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I posted this on Reddit. I wonder if this is China only version or world wide roll out for Model 3.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

By the way, I am in communications with some developers in China and it seems the 2019.17 version is for their early access beta testers.


----------

